# New Purchases



## Nuclearcujo (Apr 22, 2012)

Finally worked enough Overtime to be able to purchase my 1st AR and 1st Shotgun. So excited! Picked up a Sig516 and a Remington 870. Now time to save for upgrades and accessories!


New Weapons by Fred.Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Wow, very nice. I have the 870 also. Love the sights on the sig! Is that a blackhawk stock and foregrip on the 870 or did it come with that?


----------



## Nuclearcujo (Apr 22, 2012)

Yes sir, It came stock with BlackHawk upgrades. They call it the Spec -Ops II package, for more info this is the link to the manufacture. http://www.remington.com/products/f...uns/model-870-express-tactical-blackhawk.aspx


----------



## Nuclearcujo (Apr 22, 2012)

Also just added this .45 to the safe. Love the feel and look of these XDMs

Untitled by Fred.Edwards, on Flickr


----------

